# Podczas rozmowy na skype, nie ma dźwięku w quake3

## kneczaj

Jak rozmawiam na skype, to nie mam dźwięku w quake3. We wszystkich innych programach dźwięk jest.

Wie ktoś jak rozwiązać ten problem??

skype-1.3.0.53-r1

quake3-bin-1.32c-r1

----------

## Zwierzak

Quake do puszczania dźwięku wykorzystuje OSS, jeżeli w najnowszym Skype również wybrałeś OSS zamiast alsy jest bardzo prawdopodobne że się blokują. Postaraj się oba odpalić na ALSA, choćby za pomocą emulacji (tyczy się Q3)

----------

## kneczaj

skype u mnie korzysta z alsy

----------

## pancurski

może to w /etc/make.conf  pomoże: 

```
ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix"
```

----------

## c0oba

```
# echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss

# echo "quake3.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/ossle
```

Moze to pomoze. Tyle po restarcie systemu trzeba od nowa to wklepac, dlatego wygodniej jest miec jakis skrypt.

----------

## timor

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> Jak rozmawiam na skype, to nie mam dźwięku w quake3. We wszystkich innych programach dźwięk jest.
> 
> Wie ktoś jak rozwiązać ten problem??
> 
> skype-1.3.0.53-r1
> ...

 

```
[I] games-fps/quake3

     Available versions:  (~)1.34_rc3 *9999

     Installed versions:  1.34_rc3(09:00:29 2007-02-26)(-dedicated opengl -teamarena)

     Homepage:            http://ioquake3.org/

     Description:         Quake III Arena - 3rd installment of the classic id 3D first-person shooter
```

Ja korzystam z tego, stabilniejszy i pozbawiony wielu bugów a do tego bardzo kompatybilny (promod, osp działają). To działa na alsie i nie mam z nim problemów, mogę gadać w czasie grania (robiłem tak rozmawiając z dziewczyną) bez problemów  :Smile: 

----------

## jodri

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> # echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
> ...

 

A od czego jest /etc/conf.d/local.start ? (pytanie retoryczne  :Smile:  )

I nie zapominac o dodaniu uslugi: local za pomoca rc-update.

----------

## timor

Poważnie nie ma się po co tak bawić skoro jest działająca wersja. I to bez żadnych kombinacji  :Smile: 

----------

## KrzychuG

 *timor wrote:*   

> Poważnie nie ma się po co tak bawić skoro jest działająca wersja. I to bez żadnych kombinacji 

 

Jest, poniewaz nie kazdy jest zainteresowany ioquake. Ten niestety nie obsluguje punkbustera - to spory minus, powstal na wersji 1.32 wiec do starszych serwerow polaczyc sie nie da a na takim 1.31 wciaz gra sporo ludzi.

----------

## timor

 *KrzychuG wrote:*   

> Jest, poniewaz nie kazdy jest zainteresowany ioquake. Ten niestety nie obsluguje punkbustera - to spory minus, powstal na wersji 1.32 wiec do starszych serwerow polaczyc sie nie da a na takim 1.31 wciaz gra sporo ludzi.

 Ok. Przyjąłem, ja osobiście miałem sporo problemów z q3 od id więc ostatecznie przerzuciłem się na tą. Akurat serwery, na których gram nie wymagają punk bustera i stoją na 1.32.

----------

